# Mosquito control in yard



## Ckb3216 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey guys, this weekend im having a block party and ill have alot of guests over we will be in the front and back yard, i dont know if its my area or yard but we get eaten alive by mosquitos! I am going to have the tiki torches with the citronella burning, is there anything else anyone knows of that can control it for the weekend? Does the cutter lawn spray work?


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

We go thru LOTS of Tempo where I work.
Not the cheapest stuff, but it works!!!

Faron


----------



## corsulian (Aug 14, 2012)

We invested in some ThermaCell lanterns - a family friend does a lot of hunting/fishing and swears by them. They seemed to work well enough during a July 4th BBQ - we had several citronella candles as well. 

I've tried _just_ citronella candles in our yard and they actually seemed to encourage more mosquitos.


----------



## Polly003 (Aug 24, 2011)

I've had luck with Off! Power Pad lanterns. It is the only thing that really ever work for my family in the San Antonio, Texas area. Put several lanterns around the area; they last about 3 hours.


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

Too late for your party, but eliminate all standing water. Check in tires, buckets, flowerpots, clogged gutters, holes in the ground, and trees. This won't eliminate any adult mosquitoes, but it will prevent more from developing.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

we keep a small dish of water in a cool shaded area with a couple of drop of dish soap in the water. the dish soap changes the surface tension of the water so that when they land on the water to get a drink, or lay their eggs they sink .... no more walking on water

of course this would not be that effective during an event, but helps in the days leading up to it ........ I love the tiki torches though


----------

